# R.M.S. Corfu.



## Rab. (Apr 7, 2008)

Can anyone confirm the departure port and sailing date from England to Aden and beyond of the R.M.S.Corfu during the early months of 1935?
Thank you, Rab.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Rab.

The movements of Corfu early 1935 from shipping news articles in The Times:

Thursday, Jan 03, 1935
CORFU .. .. Fm. Yokohama, arr. Singapore 1st.

Tuesday, Jan 08, 1935
CORFU .. .. For Ldn., left Penang 5th.

Monday, Jan 14, 1935
City News in Brief 
The P. & O. liner Corfu sailed from Bombay
on Saturday with gold to the value of 12,931,000
rupees for London, of which 2,119,000 rupees
are on option for New York, Paris, or
Amsterdam.- Reuter.


Friday, Jan 18, 1935
CORFU .. .. For Ldn, left Aden 16th.

Monday, Jan 21, 1935
CORFU .. .. Fm. Yokohama, arr. Suez 20th.

Tuesday, Jan 22, 1935
CORFU .. .. For Ldn., left Pt. Said 20th.

Saturday, Jan 26, 1935
CORFU .. .. Fm. Yokohama, arr. M'seilles 25th.

Tuesday, Jan 29, 1935
CORFU .. .. For Ldn., left M'seilles 26th.

Friday, Feb 01, 1935
CORFU .. .. For Ldn., left Plymouth 31st.

Saturday, Feb 02, 1935
CORFU .. .. Fm. Yokohama, arr. Ldn. 1st.

Saturday, Feb 16, 1935
Court Circular 
Lord Saltoun left London yesterday in
the liner Corfu for Gibraltar.

Monday, Feb 18, 1935
CORFU .. .. For Yokohama, left Sthmtn. 16th.

Thursday, Feb 21, 1935
CORFU .. .. For Yokohama, cld. Gib. 20th.

Saturday, Feb 23, 1935
Court Circular
Lady Janet Bailey, who left England at
the beginning of the week, sailed from
Marseilles in the liner Corfu yesterday for
Port Said. She will be away for about
three weeks.

Saturday, Feb 23, 1935
CORFU .. .. Fm. Ldn., arr. M'seilles, 22nd.

Thursday, Feb 28, 1935
CORFU .. .. Fm. Ldn., arr. Pt. Said 27th.

Tuesday, Mar 05, 1935
CORFU .. .. For Yokohama, left Aden 3rd.

Monday, Mar 11, 1935
CORFU .. .. For Yokohama, left Bombay 8th.

Tuesday, Mar 12, 1935
CORFU .. .. For Yokohama, left Colombo 10th.

Saturday, Mar 16, 1935
CORFU .. .. For Yokohama, left Penang 14th.

Monday, Mar 18, 1935
CORFU .. .. For Yolohama, left Singapore 16th.

Thursday, Mar 21, 1935
CORFU .. .. Fm. Ldn., arr. Hong-kong 20th.

Friday, Mar 22, 1935
CORFU .. .. For Yokohama, left Hong-kong 21st.

Tuesday, Mar 26, 1935
CORFU .. .. Fm. Ldn., arr. Shanghai 24th.

Monday, Apr 01, 1935
CORFU .. .. Fm. Ldn., arr. Yokohama 30th.

Wednesday, Apr 10, 1935
CORFU .. .. For Ldn., left Yokohama 9th.



regards,
Martin


----------

